# My baby girl Lok Lok



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

Introducing my baby girl Lok Lok.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooooh she is gorgeous. Love Gingers. That 3rd photo with the pink jelly bean feet is adorable.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh my, she looks like she's a bundle of energy. And she even looks a little like Fok. What is the meaning of Lok Lok?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

She is pretty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a little sweetie! I love that third pic too - she just looks so comfortable.


----------



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

Lok means happiness in Chinese - because I wish her happy every moment.
and it's been almost two months since she joined the family.
and yes she is full of energy all the time!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a cutie!


----------



## KittyWell (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh my goodness she is so pretty!!! I love her color!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

How adorable. How old is Lok Lok? 

At first, I thought you had misspelled "Look, look"! LOL. Silly me! So Lok Lok means double happiness?


----------



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you all.

TabbCatt, Lok Lok is 4 months now. and yes, this is what I hope she has, double happiness !

btw, I am trying to get her a bit fatter than now. Vet said she is a bit small in size comparing with other baby of her age.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I recommend a new thread on the health and nutrition forum, that way you'll get lots of suggestions from a lot of people, including those currently with kittens and who have a lot of experience. Look for Doodlebug's advice, especially! That woman is a goldmine of info when it comes to kitty nutrition.


----------

